# 5.5 gallon tank mates



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Ok, so just finding out that my divided tank houses a male and a female didn't exactly make my day. What DID make my day was the manager at the Petsmart that I bought her at (she checked me out) gave me a 7.99 credit since their girly bettas are $1 .. (I showed her my avatar pic) and well I bought this

5.5 Gallon

I'm not going to use the filter it came with, but may keep it for an emergency. I plan on using a small sponge filter. 

I haven't gotten anything as far as fish/substrate goes incase specific fish are suggested, and I'm going to be setting it up over time as expenses allow.

What can I put with her? I don't mind it being her and a bottom dweller or her and 1 or 2 other fish. I know I can't have many fish in this aquarium. I got it for her because she has 5 gallons now that she uses ALL of and I didn't want to downgrade her to a 2.5 mini bow .. Any suggestions are appreciated.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Snails or Shrimps. You could only add more fish in a 10 gallon.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

5.5 gallon was the largest I could go. We have this really weird half wall that is like 16 inches long and the light switch is on the wall there, so people already have to reach their hand over the tank a bit. A 10 gallon definatly won't fit there. I have one already in my living room and 1 in my dining room LOL


This could all be solved if my hubby would let me get a 29 gallon.. HAHAHA


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

A few shrimp or a mystery snail.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

Okie, I could get her a nerite.

She's the picture in my avatar.. anyone wanna make suggestions on color of gravel? I'm not a fan of sand, I usually do river rocks but I wanna do something different..

She's pink/blue


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

What about like bright blue flat marbles?


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

xShainax said:


> A few shrimp or a mystery snail.


In my opinion a mystery snail creates too much of a bio load to live happily with a Betta in a 5 gallon. If you were to get a mystery snail. You would need to charge your water change schedule. And do more water changes to keep the ammonia minimal. Otherwise it would be toxic to both your Betta, the mystery snail, and the shrimp if you get them


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I'm going to get her a nerite and if that doesn't work out maybe some shrimp, if that doesn't work out, she'll be all alone


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

xShainax said:


> What about like bright blue flat marbles?


I think I'm gonna go with black since I haven't done it yet in my aquarium and some silk plants. I might get one small microsword if I can find one


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

nerites are a good choice. They do poop quite a bit, so just make sure to get the gravel cleaned good


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

She sure is a pretty girl ! I like your idea of black gravel that would show off her lovely colors !


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Just fyi. Bettas are happier alone. Also the shrimp will probably become a snack. My girls kill everything in sight. And by no means are lonely.


----------



## Aurie (Jun 22, 2012)

I gravel vac my tanks every sunday 25-40% water change


----------

